# diese bike ja nein?



## Nudel41 (26. April 2010)

Hallo ich habe grade ein bike gefunden das wie ich finde sehr viel crmo  hat... was sagt ihr dazu...soll ich mirs holen? http://www.bike-point-jena.de/shop/c...duct_1043.html

irh könnt ja bissl was schreiben was ihr meint oder einfach ja oder  nein..


----------



## holmar (26. April 2010)

jein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nudel41 (26. April 2010)

nein oder jein? xD


----------



## man1x (26. April 2010)

nein


----------



## Nudel41 (26. April 2010)

gründe?


----------



## man1x (26. April 2010)

eh du wolltest doch nur ja/nein hören 

Eigentlich sagst du den Grund ja schon selbst, zu viel Crmo.
Investier lieber mehr Geld, dann haste ein besser ausgestattes rad, dass vor allem nicht so schwer is.
Und nach ner woche haste dann (hoffentlich) immer noch bock auf bmx fahren.


----------



## qam (27. April 2010)

Zu viel Crmo, ich packs nicht mehr... Hol dir doch lieber eins komplett aus Carbon, die sind gut!


----------



## mainfluffy (27. April 2010)

nix da !die brechen zu schnell!
kauf es dir, lackiere es mach nen wtp sticker druff und keiner merkt es!
naja...es ist für den preis jetzt nicht grade schlecht, sondern eher recht gut, aber ob man felt do dolle vertrauen kann...?


----------



## qam (27. April 2010)

Nene, also Carbon ist super leicht und so! Und also an Cromo sollte man ja eher sparen, ne? Lieber wenig Gewicht als stabiles BMX! Ganz klar, wozu sollte das auch stabil sein.


----------



## mainfluffy (27. April 2010)

morgen kommt KHE mit plastik rahmen


----------



## Hertener (27. April 2010)

Bambus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (29. April 2010)

Porzellan..xD


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2010)

Philipipo schrieb:


> Porzellan..xD



Bambus hat aber mehr flex


----------



## Philipipo (29. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bambus hat aber mehr flex


 
oder ein PappMaschee Gemisch....mit´n bissel Gips..xD


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2010)

Wäre auch etwas, braucht er nur noch etwas Wasser, dann kann er sich am Spot selbst verarzten


----------



## Philipipo (29. April 2010)

na klaa....BMX und der Spot aus ein und dem selben zeugs.....


stell dir mal das Tretlager vor...aus Gibs...wenn ´de da nach ´nem No-Foot wieder drauf "springst"...xD


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2010)

Das ist doch Kinderkram  der Rahmen hinter dem Steuersatz ist viel lustiger 


Aber mal im ernst, für 299,- ist das Bike ganz OK. Und für den Anfang reicht das ding auch. Er wird sich zwar in 1 Jahr ärgern, dass er nicht gleich etwas gescheites gekauft hat, aber das muss jeder selbst rausfinden. 

Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (29. April 2010)

ich denk mal der rahmen an sich wird schon ganz okay sein
aber der rest nicht wirklich der bringer

irgendwo wird ja bei 300 euro gespart, wenn ich überleg das mein solid rahmen nackt mehr gekostet hat


----------



## Philipipo (30. April 2010)

oder et bettelt seine eltern solange an bis er 100â¬ drauflegen kann oder er kauft sich das Taildigger von Eastern...wÃ¤re auch Â´ne MÃ¶glichkeit....l


----------



## mainfluffy (30. April 2010)

hmm..eher nicht.


----------



## Philipipo (1. Mai 2010)

was meinst du????meinst du das Eastern oder die Bettelei??


----------



## mainfluffy (1. Mai 2010)

Das Ossi-ding 
Nichts gegen Ossis


----------



## Philipipo (1. Mai 2010)

xDD DANKE!!!das du auf die Einzelheiten meines Standortes achtest..xDD

aber warum wird das  Taildigger immer net grad so wie das gelbe vom Ei bezeichnet und mache sagen das es totaler Nüll ist........kennt ihr einen Grund???


----------



## qam (2. Mai 2010)

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=12407

also wenn ich mir die parts und so ankucke fällt mir da auch nichts ein!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXDDDDDDDD


----------



## Philipipo (2. Mai 2010)

des heißt??


----------

